# Go to our Facebook Page, Save $$$$



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

joe buddy ... i would join ya there but no facebook for me... sorry to much drama for this ole boy... but those with a facebook account go see what they are offering ...


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

Lol, that's ok!

I'm sure there are many, many of our customers on Facebook... So its a chance for them to save some $$$ 

Thank you!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeip!!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

a good way to save some$$$ on your next set of strings from proline bowstrings!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

back in view! YEIP!


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Just commented on Facebook.....Great sale for those thinking about trying Proline Strings!! Give them a try....you'll never look back!!! God bless, Todd


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

Yep!!!


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

In view everyone!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

visit to save!!!


----------



## muledhunter (Feb 23, 2009)

just liked your page and will be ordering new strings for my pulse soon!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

back in view !!!!


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

Be sure to take a peak at our page, and LIKE it!!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/ProLine-BowStrings/137590399622998


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Bump for the night!!


----------



## 00farmcummins (May 23, 2012)

still going on if so was thinking bout calling tomorrow or monday?


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

got 2 sets yesterday! 2 happy customers today!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

still going on! just like the facebook page and save $$$$$ on a great product ...


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

save some $$$$$ visit today and save $$$


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

Great product here guys/gals!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

shott what many pros shoot . proline bowstrings..


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

visit and save$$


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

back in view ....


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

*ProLine* said:


> Be sure to take a peak at our page, and LIKE it!!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/ProLine-BowStrings/137590399622998


ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

the deal is still there waiting ... check it out and save$$$


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

WITH TODAYS ECONOMY WHY NOT VISIT THE FACEBOOK PAGE and save some $$$ on your next set of proline strings...


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeip!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

save some$$$ visit the facebook page and like...


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

save money by visiting and liking ... easy as that..


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Easy way to save and get a phenominal set of strings


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Be sure to take a peak at our page, and LIKE it!!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/ProLin...37590399622998


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

visit and save today!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

easy way to save some $$$$


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

visit like it and save money on a top notch product...


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeip!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

back up for a chance to save some $$$


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeip!!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

save money and visit today!!!!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Who dosnt like saving money! Especially on the best set of strings for your bow


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Money to be saved like Pro line on facebook

Nexus!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt and save some cash ...


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

busy time of the year and the crew at proline is working overtime to keep time lines to a minimum.. please be patient if you have a order in ... quality cant be rushed


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

reezen11 said:


> busy time of the year and the crew at proline is working overtime to keep time lines to a minimum.. please be patient if you have a order in ... quality cant be rushed


ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

easy way to $ave $ome $$$$


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

back up for some $$$$ savings!!!!
YEIP!!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

yeip!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

save money on your next set of strings ... visit the facebook page!!!! YEIP!!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

back in view!!!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

back up!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

yeip!!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

save money by visiting the facebook page!!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

yeip!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

back up


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

back in view!!!!


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Already like'd 

Time to save some $$$


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

visit and save money!!!!


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Be sure to click like


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Back In View! Time to save some $$

Nexus!


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Bump...if you don't have a Facebook account...Make one and like Pro-line

Nexus!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

bowhunter819 said:


> Bump...if you don't have a Facebook account...Make one and like Pro-line
> 
> Nexus!


x 2


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Back in view! Christmas is coming  

Nexus!


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

In the tree stand in t-minus 8 1/2 hrs!

Nexus!


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Back to the top!

Nexus!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

yeip!


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Rainy Day! Bump

Nexus!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

save some money by liking ...


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Like I said earlier these string sets make good Christmas presents


Nexus!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

bowhunter819 said:


> Like I said earlier these string sets make good Christmas presents
> 
> 
> Nexus!


yes they do!!!!


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Be sure to like the Pro-Line Facebook Page!! Go do it NOW


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Like and save $$$$! Who doesn't like saving money!


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Black Friday sale!™ like the Facebook page and Like!


Nexus!


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Last day of the sale!!! Be sure to place your order at a discounted price


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

ttt

Like and Save !


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

bowhunter819 said:


> ttt
> 
> Like and Save !


ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

visit and save heres the info again..



*ProLine* said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> We are always trying new fun ways to help promote our company in new ways, and social media is huge!
> 
> ...


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Like and Save!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

back up!


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Up...up...and away


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

putting it up for great strings!!!


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Like and Save!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

this deal still stands...


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

bowhunter819 said:


> Like and Save!!


Go there Now !


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

*ProLine* said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> We are always trying new fun ways to help promote our company in new ways, and social media is huge!
> 
> ...


keeping this info in view!!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

visit and save


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Happy holidays to all from ProLine Bowstrings!


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Like and Save $$$$


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

looking for strings? want to save some money? visit prolines facebook page and save some money and get yourself the best strings going..


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Back up !!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

sales and giveaways at proline to kick off the new year!!!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

savings at proline strings!!! giveaways and sales and facebook discounts!!!!


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Like and save!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Back up


----------



## shtf (Nov 1, 2012)

Just liked you on facebook. Would love to see your strings Locally. Here are some shops in my area that you may want to hit up. If you need a pro staffer let me know I have relationships with both shops.

http://www.tanglewoodarchery.com/SitePages/default.aspx Talk to Roger

http://www.bearcreekarchery.com/ Talk to Tom

Hit me with a PM if you want me to run with it.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

shtf said:


> Just liked you on facebook. Would love to see your strings Locally. Here are some shops in my area that you may want to hit up. If you need a pro staffer let me know I have relationships with both shops.
> 
> http://www.tanglewoodarchery.com/SitePages/default.aspx Talk to Roger
> 
> ...


pm sent////


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

back up
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

get your orders in and save some cash by liking!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Anyone with a unanswered pm please call 513-259-3738 joe has not been able to log in since thursday
thanks
forrest


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

again folks anyone with a pm into *proline* please call 513-259-3738 or pm me // joe has not been able to log on since thursday..
thanks 
forrest


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Like and save!!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

back ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

bcy color chart,available in all colors in 452x and solid colors in 8190...


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

easy way to save money here.. like and save easy as that...


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

back up for some savings!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

up and away !


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

still going on!!!! visit and save some $$$$$


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Visit and save!!
Yeip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

visit like and save $$$$ easy as that. and we ship anywhere world wide at no additional fee... thats 85.00 a set anywhere in the wrold . visti and find ut what kind of discount you can recive by liking the proline facbook page..


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

visit , like and save! 
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ttt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Back up 
Yeip!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ttt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

*ProLine* said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> We are always trying new fun ways to help promote our company in new ways, and social media is huge!
> 
> ...


info back in sight..


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Like and save. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ttt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

visit ,like and save!!! easy as that..


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ttt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Easy way to save money!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

back up for some easy savings!!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sale going on at proline strings!!
65.00 set shipped 
Hurry and get your order called in before it ends less than 200 orders out of 750 remaining before it ends.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Back in view 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

*ProLine* said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> We are always trying new fun ways to help promote our company in new ways, and social media is huge!
> 
> ...


info back in view!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

back in view!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

YEIP!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Like and save !! Easy as that ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

yeip!!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ttt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Back up in view 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

i liked.... not seeing the save...lol


----------

